# Professor Layton Movie any good ?



## Youkai (Oct 24, 2010)

Well just found out that there is a Professor Layton Movie oO 

now I believe most of gbatemp should have known and maybe even seen this film I would like to know if its worth watching.


----------



## updowners (Oct 24, 2010)

It's definately worth watching if you're a fan of the series. Also, the full title of the film is 'Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva'.

Trailer:


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw it. I liked it. Lots of twists and turns and some STELLAR animation. A definite must-watch


----------



## sdnoob (Oct 24, 2010)

AHHH! I never even heard of this, sounds really good because it's frickin Professor Layton! I need to watch it some time, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 24, 2010)

How would you solve puzzles? O.o


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 24, 2010)

The movie is out in english in the UK now.....don't know if it'll come out in the US but hey we can always find an AVI of the UK version online!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 24, 2010)

Found and DL'd the UK Dub with the help of a certain popular English speaking image board.

Best part was Puzzle No. 001.
This was the background music:


EDIT: Not sure if this is allowed, so remove it if it violates the rules:


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jusw7LPDNCs#t=09m25s
Didn't use the YouTube tag because it doesn't support time frames.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 24, 2010)

I watched it and really liked it. It is very faithful to the games. Most definitely one of the better game-movies!

Somehow it is really charming for me to see the Professor and Luke solve all these Puzzles. But I also think that in games the Layton-story is even better, since the mystery unfolds in a way bigger time-frame and therefor is even more dramatic/thrilling, since there is this building up til the conclusion rather then having the solution withing 90 minutes... Still a very nice story overall.

BTW I also really really liked the dub, which I would have never thought, since I found it to be OK in the games but with animation the dub was really good!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 24, 2010)

I just downloaded and watched it as well and I have to say it was rather good....at first Luke's voice sounded almost too kiddish compared to the voice I remember hearing when playing "The Unwound Future", but I quickly got used to it and enjoyed the movie fully!


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 24, 2010)

I found Prof. Layton's voice more disturbing than Luke's :/ Did they change the voice actors ? Anyway, I still prefer the english voices than the japanese ones


----------



## Harsky (Oct 24, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> I just downloaded and watched it as well and I have to say it was rather good....at first Luke's voice sounded almost too kiddish compared to the voice I remember hearing when playing "The Unwound Future", but I quickly got used to it and enjoyed the movie fully!


Luke's voice sounded different because they used the same voice actor from the UK version of the Professor Layton games. Still gonna watch the movie one day.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 24, 2010)

When I read the tiltle, I was like "Professor Layton Movie, WTF!!!" Then I was like "Professor Layton FTW"


----------



## Youkai (Oct 24, 2010)

well yeah just watched it its ... ok ...

I am not a big professor layton fan even thaught i like this riddle solving, so I was not that happy with the movie.

Well I believe its not that easy to make a movie out of a game like this so yeah its not bad ... still i somehow couldn't really get into it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 24, 2010)

I've only watched the Japanese version with subs, but the movie was amazing. It has great effects and it's coupled with an amazing soundtrack. I love the story too, made me cry (like all of the other stories from Layton). I'm watching the English dub right now though, Luke's voice is weird, but sorta cuter.


----------



## craplame (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, I'm planning on watching this now. Thanks for introducing the movie.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm... Blu-Ray discs for solving puzzles? They gotta localize this


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm still hesitating between English or Japanese dub. Which one I should take ?


----------



## Midna (Oct 24, 2010)

The UK version of all the Layton material has a different voice actor for Luke and Flora, because his and her American actress' attempt at a British accent was only passable enough to fool a US audience. I like the UK actor. He sounds much more authentic.

Yes, in the US, Luke was voiced by the same girl that voiced Flora.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 24, 2010)

watched it, enjoyed it a bit, but in the end, I found it rather ridiculous at some points... mainly the whole machine thing and building a helicopter with a chainsaw


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> watched it, enjoyed it a bit, but in the end, I found it rather ridiculous at some points... mainly the whole machine thing and *building a helicopter with a chainsaw*



For me, to build an helicopter with a freakin' chainsaw is just totally awesome.


----------



## pitman (Oct 25, 2010)

Even in movie form the puzzles make you think, except the towers one that was way too easy.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 28, 2010)

Why the hell does the US have to use different voice actors than the UK? I mean they have british accents either way...seriously come on America!!!!

Also in the beginning of the movie, professor layton calls Flora, "Frola"....I had to rewind it a couple times to make sure, I was like WTF?(it happens right after Layton calls Luke's name to chase down Don Paolo)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 28, 2010)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> Why the hell does the US have to use different voice actors than the UK? I mean they have british accents either way...seriously come on America!!!!
> 
> Also in the beginning of the movie, professor layton calls Flora, "Frola"....I had to rewind it a couple times to make sure, I was like WTF?(it happens right after Layton calls Luke's name to chase down Don Paolo)



Maybe because the girl who voiced Flora and Luke couldn't make it to US, so they decided to change it? Also, the US version is earlier than UK and thus, the voices for US were probably recoded before UK.


----------

